# Metal storage



## WCraig (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm trying to get my shop a little more organized and decided I needed to have better storage for  random small pieces of metal.  Most of my pieces are less than 24" and it turns out that I had that much space under the bench the lathe sits on.   I decided to use some cheap 4 inch PVC pipe from the home centre to make dividers or cubbies.  Here is the result:




The shelf just rests on top of the 2 pvc pipe pieces.  Hopefully I'm not overloading them.  Very small pieces are in the cardboard box below.  A few pieces that are too long for the available space are standing in a pail just off to the right.

Craig


----------



## aliva (Mar 19, 2019)

Canadian ingenuity


----------



## Superburban (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks, definitely going to use a variation of that idea.


----------



## westerner (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nice. I could use a little organization like that. This is surely better than the buckets I worked out of for years, tho.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 19, 2019)

I use big plastic crates for stock under 2 feet.


----------

